# Test enregistrement audio sur ipad



## Télémac (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Pour mémoire, l'idée d'utiliser un iPad comme  enregistreur audio autonome pour les couvertures vidéo de spectacles et  la motivation de l'achat de cet appareil. 

Bien entendu la connexion par mini-jack pour  la captation audio fonctionne mais ne me convient pas aussi j'avais  placé les espoirs dans cet accessoire pour capturer l'audio.

J'ai enfin réceptionné ce kit de connexion USB à brancher sur l'iPad et pu réaliser les premiers tests.

J'ai emprunté un boîtier audio-M (ou carte son externe ) avec deux entrées XLR, sortie USB.

J'ai connecté la carte externe sur l'accessoire Caméra /interface USB pour appareil photos branché sur l'entrée Dock de l'iPad.

Les nouvelles :

- la carte externe est alimentée par la prise USB de l'Ipad.

- J'ai testé avec un micro dynamic XLR symétrique (donc non alimenté par pile)

-  Le logiciel StudioTrack plante et quitte dès que l'on arme  l'enregistrement (il ne le fait pas avec le micro interne ni avec un  micro externe connecté sur la prise mini-jack)

- le logiciel MultiTrack Daw fonctionne très bien.

- ayant connecté des HP en monitoring sur la carte son pour contrôle, le son à la lecture est très bon.

reste à vérifier :
-  l'incidence de la consommation énergétique de cette carte sur la durée  de fonctionnement de l'iPad. A mon avis il vaudrait mieux passer par un  répartiteur HUB auto-alimenté pour la carte afin d'économiser l'énergie  interne de l'iPad).

- le format du fichier audio enregistré sur l'iPad.

- comment récupérer ce fichier audio sur le mac pour le traiter.

- durée d'enregistrement (10 minutes 3 heures en non stop selon la place de disponible dans la mémoire interne de l'iPad?)

-  j'ai relevé dans le test que la carte audio externe ayant deux entrées  XLR, la piste audio sur l'ipad étant stéréo il n'y a qu'une piste qui  enregistre selon la prise XLR de connectée
Je teste entre midi et  deux si en connectant deux miros sur la prise XLR de la carte externe,  on il est possible d'avoir sur la stéréo un micro sur la piste droite  plus un micro sur la piste gauche)

- comment se comporte  l'enregistrement sans peak limiter (pour éviter la saturation) lors de  captation audio de spectacle concert par exemple.

Tout ceci est déjà un bon début.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2010)

Merci de ce retour d'expérience Télémac. Je suis plutôt ébahi. Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvais brancher un micro externe sur la prise Jack...
Pour le simple enregistrement d'une formation ou d'une conférence, que conseillerais-tu ? (le micro interne est un peu faiblard...)


----------



## Télémac (25 Août 2010)

suite des tests.

Transfert vers iMac avec MultiTrack Daw 4 options sont offertes :
1) par mail (limité à 15Mo). 
2) par SoundCloud qui est un service de partage de musique gratuite.
3) Fusion : crée le mixage, place le fichier dans le dossier Document MultiTrack. Dossier ensuite accessible depuis Itunes 9.2
 4) -Par Wifi avec adresse URL (qui n'a pas fonctionné, certainement un problème de connexion technique à voir plus tard).

Pour ce qui est du format du fichier dans MultiTrack Daw à partager avec iTunes : 3 format sont proposés.

WAV : 44.1
OGG :128, 144,160,192,224,240,256
AAC  :128, 144,160,192,224,240,256

Il est possible d'enregistrer le micro de gauche sur la piste gauche et le micro de droite sur la piste droite de la stéréo . Le contrôle de niveau se faisant sur la carte audio externe.

L'export se faisant en stéréo(droite-gauche)

autre intérêt : le logiciel est en français.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Merci de ce retour d'expérience Télémac. Je suis plutôt ébahi. Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvais brancher un micro externe sur la prise Jack...


Il faut utiliser un câble audio/vidéo avec 3 cinchs vers une prise mini-jack 4 points mais c'est de la bidouille et le son manque de "peps".



> Pour le simple enregistrement d'une formation ou d'une conférence, que conseillerais-tu ? (le micro interne est un peu faiblard...)


Il existe des micros connectables directement sur l'iPad prise dock (fonctionnant déjà sur l'iPhone ou l'iPod)

Peut être que ce type de micro suffirait pour les conférences.

Ceci étant, la meilleure  captation audio se fait au plus proche de la source d'où mes essais de placer les micros le long d'une scène, ramener sur la carte externe audio USB class1, et injecter le signal dans l'iPad par le dock.


----------



## Télémac (25 Août 2010)

Je confirme la connexion par WI-FI ok en utilisant le navigateur Web et l'adresse URL généré par MultiTrack Daw


----------



## pingsteph (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, serait il possible de connaitre la référence de la carte son m-audio?
Je viens d'acquerir un iPad pour, plus ou moin la même utilisation décrite. 
Aurais tu des astuces ou des conseils, sur le choix du matériel ou chose a faire et a ne pas faire?
Merci 
Ps: le sujet est trés bien expliqué.


----------



## Télémac (1 Juillet 2011)

le modèle testé
http://www.m-audio.fr/products/fr_fr/ProToolsMPFastTrackUltra.html

Ceci étant, à ce jour et depuis le test toujours  aucune application sur iPad permet d'enregistrer plus qu'une piste en simultané.

Dommage.


----------



## Cellulo (4 Janvier 2012)

Hello, 

jouant dans un groupe et possédant l'ipad2, je me suis penché sur l'enregistrement des répétitions via ce matériel. j'ai téléchargé le Tascam PCMrecorder (tapez tascam sur l'appstore) le logiciel est gratuit. http://tascam.com/product/pcmrecorder
Cependant il faut acquérir un micro stéréo prévu pour plus d'efficacité : l'IM2 
http://tascam.com/product/im2/ ici à petit prix http://www.thomann.de/be/tascam_im2.htm. 

Je l'attends impatiement. Dès que je l'aurai, j'en ferai un test

Les fichiers générés sont en .wav récupérables à la connexion sur itunes->ipad->apps -> pcm recorder. voir photo ici

Etant donné que c'est du .wav il faut s'attendre à un enregistrement de 10Mo/minute. Ce qui revient à 600Mo/heure !


----------

